# Volume control on zone 2



## tes918 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi,

Here is my problem.....but first here is my set-up. I have a Denon AVR 2807 plus a Audiosource 200 amp.I have three sets of speakers bedroom, patio, and side patio they all have volume controls. The Denon is driving 2 front 1 center 2 rear and 2 sides Rears and a sub. The zone 2 output goes into a Niles Sp6 speaker selector via the Audio Source. I have two speakers in the kitchen that stopped working they were running off the front B output on the Denon somehow I lost the ability to run both A and B somewhere along the line. I added the kitchen speakers to the Niles and the sound was very loud (no volume control attached). While messing around here I somehow lost the volume of the other speakers bedroom, patio and side patio there is sound but the volume is rather low when the volume controls are turned to the maximum. 
Does this sound familiar to anyone or have I totally messed this up?

Tom


----------



## tes918 (Nov 23, 2008)

I got the answer from another site. The whole thing came down to a button on my remote that I missed.

Tom


----------



## Lost in Space (Jan 23, 2010)

How bout sharing the answer with some of us out here that are having the same problems? What button?


----------



## tes918 (Nov 23, 2008)

My real problem began when the (in-ceiling) speakers in my kitchen stopped working. I could not figure out why they stopped working. At this point I connected them to the Niles speaker selector and they worked but there was no volume control for these speakers and they played at max volume all the time. The other speakers connected to the Niles are in separate rooms with volume controls.
Going back to my original problem I found out that the problem was I had them connected to the B front speakers and somehow B was shut off. I did not know how to turn on the B speakers. In days of yore this was much simpler A and B speakers were always very prominently displayed on recievers but the AVR2807 Denon is not like that. However, someone pointed out to me that at the very bottom of a very busy (many buttons) remote was a front speaker button that when pressed takes you through a A, B, and A and B setup. Exactly what I needed when I was able to turn on A and B my mysterious problem disappeared.


----------

